# Capsaicin revisited for FM help



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

This past week, I've been having to deal with that lower back pain, that is all to familar to most of us.I remembered I had a bottle of Capsaicin capsules.Capsaicin is the active ingrediant in hot peppers. Supposedly Capsaicin inhibits something called "Substance P", which effects how our brain interprets pain signals from our nerve endings.Capsaicin comes in several forms, a topical cream that is rubbed directly on the skin over the site of the affected joint, or in capsule form. The supplement works with a "cumalitive" effect, that is the longer you use it, the better it works.I tried it again (capsule form), and I believe I did feel better for about 6 hours or so before the effects wore off. If you do decide to try this, and I must warn you that not all FM suffers noticed improvements in pain relief, definately start off with small doses (ie 1 capsule) and *take with food* or your tummy will act up something fierce.Related Readings http://www.ucsf.edu/pressrel/1998/03/0302caps.html http://www.redsfire.com/News%20Letter/healing.htm http://www.albany.net/~tjc/detrusor.html http://www.gentlemed.com/fibromyalgia.htm John Hopkins link w/medical overview - Contrainications etc... http://www.healthandage.com/john_hopkins/drugs/capsaicin.htm


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Nick,I like to use the product topically, but I had NO idea you could ingest it. I think I'd be too afraid with my IBS-D to try it that way. It's great to use as a massage cream.Thanx!love to all, mama-


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Mama, please don't confuse the gelatin capsules of this herbal supplement with the rub on cream. They are two completely different things.I'm sorry if I did not make myself clear in my earlier post.HTH - NickT


----------

